# "BLACK BEAUTY" SATIN BLACK VINYL WRAP 2013 RS



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Installing coilovers today, rims tomorrow, predator hood thrusday























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Jnc wheels. Predator hood









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

it's crazy how wheels changes the look of a car.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

SlyCruze said:


> it's crazy how wheels changes the look of a car.


That car was white about a week ago....









2013 Chevy Cruze RS Build


Owner of my pride and joy for about a year now; but for the 3 months starting to get heavy into the mods / tunes. Any helpful pointers or maybe someone could help steer me into the direction I should go next (Performance Wise) because I'm kinda just tinkering around with dress up kits and and...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Hood is wrapped now.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Better pics!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Is there any kind of a protective coating over the vinyl wrap?


----------

